
What the Chinese Received from Coronavirus - hgsyndrome
https://medium.com/behind-the-great-wall/what-the-chinese-received-from-coronavirus-42e7bed04296
======
dangus
I can't wait until this news cycle is over so that we can resume ignoring the
normal flu, which kills up to 650,000 people per year (3–5 million severe
cases per year).

Wash your hands!

~~~
hgsyndrome
Novelty factor. That's why they call it the novel coronavirus.

